# Police recovered my pistol, but...



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 10, 2011)

in Nov '2003, had a Glock 26 (9mm) stolen out of my truck while I was at a local college football game. 

Detective that worked the case the following day said that with the popularity of a Glock, was probably half way to New York or Miami. 

It wasn't. 

Police called yesterday and had my pistol in property division. Had been recovered after a drive by shooting (said didn't think anyone was hit).  

After picking it up this afternoon, it's officially the dirtiest weapon I've ever owned. Pretty sure I'm the last one to clean it - 7 1/2 years ago. 

Doesn't look like it's been slid across asphalt or anything like that. Needs a really good cleaning and has 3 or 4 rust spots that don't look like they've etched too deep. 

 I have synthetic friendly cleaner. But really thought would just soak it good in CLP overnight and give it a really good cleaning afterwards and see how it looks. 

(if the rust doesn't do well, will probably call Glock and ask what their ideas are - possibly some type of refinishing (don't like rust on my weapons)). 

Guess my question to ya'll is how would you approach it.


----------



## mike bell (Mar 10, 2011)

glock charges $45 to refinish the slide.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 10, 2011)

mike bell said:


> glock charges $45 to refinish the slide.


Thanks for the info. 

That makes that a simple solution. 

Will call them tomorrow.


----------



## CAL (Mar 10, 2011)

I would be interested to know what you find out from Glock.Have seen many but never saw one that was worn out either.A good cleaning probably would do it just fine but a trip to Glock to have it refurbished might just be the order of the day.Have seen some refurbished that looked like new too.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad you got it back.  Guess you didn't file it on insurance when it was stolen or it would belong to the insurance company now.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Glad you got it back.  Guess you didn't file it on insurance when it was stolen or it would belong to the insurance company now.


I didn't - had a $500 deductible on what was selling back then for probably $350 or so.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Bubba_1122 said:


> I didn't - had a $500 deductible on what was selling back then for probably $350 or so.



I've got a rider on my home owner's policy for several of my guns so that I don't have to meet my deductible or exceed my limits if those guns get stolen.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I've got a rider on my home owner's policy for several of my guns so that I don't have to meet my deductible or exceed my limits if those guns get stolen.



I'm very slow to turn in claims on my insurance - particularly something that small. Because I understand what happens when you start having claims. 

BTW, just talked to the Glock rep - boxing the pistol up and sending it to them today. They'll check it out and call me to tell me what needs to be done (refinishing vs replacing parts).


----------



## Richard P (Mar 11, 2011)

How long have the police had your pistol ?


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 11, 2011)

Richard P said:


> How long have the police had your pistol ?


Not sure. 

Why?


----------



## Richard P (Mar 11, 2011)

I was just curious if they ''sat on it'' quite a while before contacting you or if they did what was proper and contacted you in a prompt manner.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 11, 2011)

Richard P said:


> I was just curious if they ''sat on it'' quite a while before contacting you or if they did what was proper and contacted you in a prompt manner.


Was told the arrests were about a year ago. Not sure when the gun was recovered or when the case was disposed of. 

I received a letter from an officer at the Valdosta Police Department a few weeks ago asking if I'd ever recovered my pistol (it appeared to be a form letter). The letter asked me to contact the office to let them know. A week or so ago I left a voice mail that I hadn't. 

Then received a phone call from the same officer that sent the letter saying that the pistol had been recovered, and we set an appointment the following day to meet with the property person to retrieve it. 

The officer came out to meet me, and seemed rather proud for matching me and my long lost weapon back up. In spite of the rust spots, grunge and grime, I'm thankful for a couple of reasons: first that it's not on the streets in what I believe was a gang situation any longer and second - my daughter's been wanting a Baby Glock for home protection, and she'll get this one once it's cleaned and back in good shape.


----------



## Supercracker (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a pistol stay in the property room here in Jacksonville for about 6 months once. When I got it back it was in a ziploc bag and honestly looked like it  had been dipped in saltwater before they put it in the bag. It was kind of a beater pistol anyways but if it had been a nice high dollar one that would have been bad to see.

My atty told me that they are really bad here about covering guns in whatever chemicals they use to determine if and when it was fired and then just dropping them in the bag or box without so much as wiping them off.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just did a search for drive by shootings in Valdosta, and the only one I came up with a year or so ago was this one: 

http://valdostadailytimes.com/local/x1637968083/Suspect-in-Brookwood-shooting-surrenders

This guy apparently had some bad intentions.

I'd think there's a good chance that he could be who had my pistol.


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 12, 2011)

If anyone was shot with your gun it wouldnt be returned to you it would be in the GBI crime lab used for evidence and destroyed. Weapons used in crimes are always sent to the gbi crime lab.


----------

